# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  По дорогам и по бездорожью России и стран бывшего Союза

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfWm25HFPec 
"_We are a group of motorcyclist based in Finland. We prefer to travel in Russia on bikes. The video is taken from our trips Arkangel, Murmansk and Valdai area (where the great river Volga starts). These muddy road we found when near lake Onega. We bathe in the banja at Valdai, next to President Putins Datsha. The song is sung by local ranger, mr Bob as he called himself. Lyrics he made up himself telling about us and our way of travelling, the melody by Vladimir Vissot.sky. Vodka drinking men were all over the place. We took also a shortcut from Arkangel to Belamorsk via the rail road track (not a good idea). More about our trips at mopo.pp.fi (unfortunately all in finnish, but you can view images and videos at there). If you got any hints or good stories how to survive in Russia on motorbikes, please write a comment."_

----------


## Lampada

По горному Алтаю  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKovjLeo4nA

----------


## Lampada

Иван МакГрегор с другом путешествуют по России: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TesNtPfrPVE  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAsnIB018WI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0XbU53d0tE

----------


## charlestonian

ДА ЗДРАСТВУЕТ РУССКОЕ БЕЗДОРОЖЬЕ!!!  НЕ ДАДИМ ВРАГУ ПРОЕХАТЬ!!!  ::

----------


## Lampada

Не чистят дороги от снега и льда. http://youtube.com/watch?v=e8IfPMSb_Yc

----------


## Lampada

53 минуты по Украине   http://youtube.com/watch?v=xMBMOqF2ewU

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо Рамилю за фотку.

----------


## mitchelj00

Hi all, 
Vodka drinking men were all over the place. We took also a shortcut from Arkangel to Belamorsk via the rail road track.

----------


## Lampada

Под Ахтубинском

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 11, 2012 by    * AVV17N01*   *Есть по Чуйскому тракту дорога... 
Есть по Чуйскому тракту дорога,
Много ездит по ней шоферов.
Был один там отчаянный шофер,
Звали Колька его Снегирев. 
Он машину трехтонную АМО,
Как сестренку родную любил.
Чуйский тракт до монгольской границы
Он на АМО своей изучил. 
А на "Форде" работала Рая,
И частенько над Чуей-рекой
"Форд" зеленый и Колькина АМО
Над обрывом неслися стрелой. 
Полюбил Колька Раечку крепко,
И, бывало, куда ни езжал,
По ухабам и пыльной дороге
"Форд" зеленый глазами искал. 
И признался однажды ей Колька,
Но суровая Рая была.
Посмотрела на Кальку с усмешкой
И по "Форду" рукой провела: 
"Слушай, Коля, скажу тебе что я.
Ты, наверное, любишь меня.
Когда АМО "Форда" перегонит,
Тогда Раечка будет твоя". 
...Из далекой поездки с Алтая
Коля ехал однажды домой.
Быстрый "Форд" и веселая Рая
Мимо АМО промчались стрелой. 
Тут и екнуло Колькино сердце -
Вспомнил Раечкин он уговор.
И сейчас же рванулись машины,
И запел свою песню мотор. 
Ни обрывов уж тут, ни ухабов,
Колька тут ничего не видал,
Шаг за шагом все ближе и ближе
Грузный АМО "Форда" догонял. 
Миг еще - и машины сравнялись,
Колька Раечку вновь увидал,
Обернулся и крикнул: "Эх, Рая!" -
И на миг позабыл про штурвал. 
И, как птица, тут грузная АМО
Вбок рванулась, пошла под откос.
И в волнах серебристого Чуя
Он погиб, не увидевши грез. 
И на память лихому шоферу,
Что удачи в любви не узнал,
На могилу положили фару
И от АМО погнутый штурвал. 
И с тех пор неприступная Рая
Не летит над обрывом стрелой -
Едет тихо, как будто устала,
И штурвал держит крепко рукой...   
_________________________   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU0JZk2_Tb4*

----------


## Lampada

*Роковая яма*

----------

